# W/H Leaker



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This was a (3) year old heater that was leaking from the side tap in the tank. Understandably the lady wanted a new tank. She had to ofcourse pay labor. I felt sorry for her having to pay for labor to replace a fairly new W/H. But I couldn't eat it. The mfg. is not going to eat it. I think this lady got the short end of the stick. She was really sweet too, giving me bottles of water and polite. I hated to charge her.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't publish it, but I will change one out up to 3 yrs. old if I sold it. I charge enough , that if I have to eat 1 in a 3 yr. period it's no big deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

What do you think caused the leak?

A couple of months ago a Bradford White leaked at the brass drain valve. After I pulled the valve I noticed its threads were bad. The steel port threads were fine.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like the factory tapped bad threads in the tank or the plug had bad threads.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If it was leaking at the threads and not just running out at that point, did you attempt to remove the plug and repair? 






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's American, say no more. Nobody sold them here for a few years because they were so much trouble. They've only recently come back.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> If it was leaking at the threads and not just running out at that point, did you attempt to remove the plug and repair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





No. The pictures don't show it but there was some rust stains running down the W/H. She wanted a replacement from the get go. So repairing that leaking plug was off the table from the beginning.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the question being asked is, was the tank leaking or was it just the plug, because if it was just the plug, American's tank warranty isn't going to (willingly) replace a heater for just a faulty plug seal, whether or not there are any "rust stains" on the shroud of the heater, no matter of what the customer "wants".


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its junk*

:yes:


ChrisConnor said:


> It's American, say no more. Nobody sold them here for a few years because they were so much trouble. They've only recently come back.


I dont know how they are still in business........being the makers of whirlpool and all the lawsuits.....:yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> :yes:
> 
> I dont know how they are still in business........being the makers of whirlpool and all the lawsuits.....:yes:


AO Smith bought them, they are supposed to be the same as AO Smith and State now.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I think the question being asked is, was the tank leaking or was it just the plug, because if it was just the plug, American's tank warranty isn't going to (willingly) replace a heater for just a faulty plug seal, whether or not there are any "rust stains" on the shroud of the heater, no matter of what the customer "wants".


 




It appeared to be the plug. The supply house took the W/H back, and gave me a replacement n/c.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> It appeared to be the plug. The supply house took the W/H back, and gave me a replacement n/c.


That surprises me that they'd do that. Rheem and Bradford have contractors that air test returned water heaters to make sure that they are leaking and if they aren't leaking tanks you get charged for the heater. I used to be a warranty rep for Rheem in 06 and they were implementing that right when I quit doing their work. 

Considering your heater is American I suppose that wouldn't happen, they are used to having leakers. lol.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The plugs are installed with an impact wrench and killed the tapered threads. No fixing that problem with a new plug. May work for a few months however it will start leaking again. I have found this with the drain valve at the bottom of some tanks.

I have found this to happen when a plumber installs a recirculation line and over tighten the nipple at the bottom of the heater.


----------

